# Exxonmobil UAE



## Farah Khairuddin

My eagerness to work in UAE made such a scam mail approch an offered to work with Exxonmobil and lucrative package benefits..beware peeps..they are everywhere..protect your right and do not disclose your confidential details such bank details..pay pal information, etc.


----------



## roadie01

Just talked to my lawyer about job offer from "Exxonmobil" out of UAE. DO NOT entertain these offers as they are a major scam. Yes if you send your personal details like your bank info you're screwed and you can't do a damn thing about it. Money well spent on my lawyer. It isn't even ExxonMobil letterhead although it does look official. I sent an email to Exxon about it but i'm sure they already know.


----------



## Farah Khairuddin

Thanks for the info..luckily i decided not to go further when they requested to go through International Work Certificate for Visa processing..i felt something fishy when they offered esily superb package not even went through difficult neither interview nor recruitment process..

U mentioned that exxonmobil itself aware about the scam? They didnt take any actions towards ppl misuse of their company brand?


----------

